# Update on Boer doe and her doeling



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I had the doe tested for CAE, CL and Johnes. She came back negative. I also gave both mom and baby a CDT shot. The BoSe seemed to take care of the leg problem in the doeling. I'm sure running around also did a lot for her. She is growing like a weed and doing great. So I'm very excited that all is well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....I am so happy... things worked out OK..... and the test was Negative.... You are doing a great job... :leap: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh thats wonderful! great job!! :clap: 

do you have any recent pictures? :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome news 

glad to hear all is well :thumb:


----------

